# Hatchback cargo net



## 50thCorvette (Jun 13, 2019)

Wanting to add a cargo net to my 2018 hatchback Cruze. Not sure if the one I see on the Chevy website works with hatchbacks as it is listed as for sedans. Would it work for me? Or other tips? Thanks!


----------



## rob_zomb (Jun 12, 2019)

Hello,

I wanted to do the same to mine and I can tell you that there is no cargo net for the hatchback models, only for sedans.

What I ended up doing was modifying my trunk space in order to install my own cargo net. 

I purchased these: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B06XV5KW39/ref=cm_sw_em_r_mt_dp_U_.LVbDb412YWVJ
... and this: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B008FCD958/ref=cm_sw_em_r_mt_dp_U_lNVbDbW9KG5QJ

If you want to take the project on, I can tell you exactly what I did so that you can install this. Let me know if you're interested!


----------



## 50thCorvette (Jun 13, 2019)

Odd they'd not make a hatchback option. How did your solution turn out? Sure, I'd like to hear what you did, as I'm not a huge fan of stuff rolling around in the trunk area.


----------



## rob_zomb (Jun 12, 2019)

50thCorvette said:


> Odd they'd not make a hatchback option. How did your solution turn out? Sure, I'd like to hear what you did, as I'm not a huge fan of stuff rolling around in the trunk area.


Turned out great! Let me know when you buy the materials and I can teach you how to do it. Just PM me and I'll post it here so that others can benefit from it.


----------



## beavis (Dec 29, 2013)

I have the parts from Amazon. Will be doing this sometime this weekend.


----------

